# afublările



## Mallarme

_Am avut întotdeauna o atracţie bizară pentru *afublările* feminine şi pentru obiectele artificiale ieftin ornamentate.

_Are cineva o definiţie din dicţionar român pentru "afublările" (nu ştiu ce este forma singulară şi nehotărâtă)? Nu l-am găsit în dex.ro

Mulţumesc!


----------



## CriHart

Mallarme said:


> _Am avut întotdeauna o atracţie bizară pentru *afublările* feminine şi pentru obiectele artificiale ieftin ornamentate._
> 
> Are cineva o definiţie din dicţionar român pentru "afublările" (nu ştiu ce este forma singulară şi nehotărâtă)? Nu l-am găsit în dex.ro
> 
> Mulţumesc!


 

Sincer, nu am auzit în viaţa mea de cuvântul acesta. Nici măcar dacă dau cautare pe google nu găsesc vreo referire la el. Este cumva din cartea aceea veche pe care spuneai că o citeşti? Poate este un arhaism. 
Nu ştiu... Dar sigur nu aparţine vocabularului de bază al limbii române.  Poate altcineva a auzit de el totuşi...

Forma singulară este atunci cand un substantiv este la singular.
Singular copac - plural copaci
Singular birou – plural birouri

Iar forma nehotărâtă este atunci când substantivul este precedat de un articol nehotarât (precum *o/un/nişte*).

Un copac – substantiv la forma nehotărâtă
Copacul – substantiv la forma hotărâtă (pentru că *–**l* este articol hotărât)


----------



## alitza

"Afublări" comes from the French "affubler" which means " to wear  esp. something weird, to disguise". Therefore, in this case it refers to weird stuff that women wear (at least weird in the eyes of men) such as accessories, hats or excentric clothing. I guess this word was used for a while but didn't make it to our contemporary language.


----------



## Mallarme

CriHart said:


> Forma singulară este atunci cand un substantiv este la singular.
> Singular copac - plural copaci
> Singular birou – plural birouri
> 
> Iar forma nehotărâtă este atunci când substantivul este precedat de un articol nehotarât (precum *o/un/nişte*).
> 
> Un copac – substantiv la forma nehotărâtă
> Copacul – substantiv la forma hotărâtă (pentru că *–**l* este articol hotărât)



Da, ştiu.  Îmi cer scuze.  Cred că nu eram destul de clară.  Am vrut să spun "nu ştiu ce este forma singulară şi nehotărâtă _a cuvântului 'afublările' _" Mersi totuşi!


----------



## Mallarme

alitza said:


> "Afublări" comes from the French "affubler" which means " to wear  esp. something weird, to disguise". Therefore, in this case it refers to weird stuff that women wear (at least weird in the eyes of men) such as accessories, hats or excentric clothing. I guess this word was used for a while but didn't make it to our contemporary language.



Mulţumesc alitza   Nu ştiam acest cuvânt francez. M-am gândit la (I thought of/I came up with) "furbelows" în engeză ca o traducţie a lui "afublările"


----------



## alitza

Mallarme said:


> Mulţumesc alitza  Nu ştiam acest cuvânt francez. M-am gândit la (I thought of/I came up with) "furbelows" în engeză ca o traducere a lui "afublările"


"Afublări" este un termen general, în vreme ce "furbelow" se referă la un accesoriu concret, acea fâşie de material cu rol decorativ, aplicata pe tiv.


----------



## Zareza

The quote is from Max Blecher's book "Întâmplări din irealitatea imediată" (Adventures In Immediate Irreality) (1936).

The French translation from 2014 (Éditions de l’Ogre):
"Les *accoutrements* féminins et les bibelots pleins d’ornements ont toujours  exercé sur moi un étrange attrait".

The English translation from 2007
"I’ve always had a bizarre attraction for feminine *fripbelows* and cheaply decorated artificial objects".


----------

